# Wine and sushi?



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

What is the consensus regarding the best varietal to combine with sushi?

And if not, what is the ideal beverage combination?

Jorge


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I like a warm Sake or a Reisling as the Reisling kinda cools down the kick of the wasabi if you use a ton of it (I do). It also in my opinion plays off the crispness of the ginger served with it.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I couldn't tell you. I've never had wine with sushi, unless we're talking sake. For sake, I prefer Kubota with my sushi. There three common varieties of Kubota; senjyu, hekijyu, and manjyu. The senjyu, while least expensive, tastes rather like jet fuel. Of the two remaining, most prefer manjyu. It is the most expensive at anywhere between $80 and $150 for the small bottle. I prefer the hekijyu, which is very mellow. Price for the hekijyu isusually between $45 and $60 for the small bottle. Keep in mind though, that this is a premium sake brewed only in Japan, and is fairly difficult to find int he states. Kurusawa is very similar in taste and comes in at less than half the cost. It is also somewhat easier to find. These are best served cold. 

Now, my preferred beverage with sushi is good old fashioned beer. Light beers tend to compliment the flavors more than the darker beers. My personal choice for sushi has always been Sapporro. 

I'm not sure this answers your question, but hopefully it gives you some info you didn't have before.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Sushi!!!
on puff.com?

isn´t this in some wierd way cannibalism?


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Shame on me for admitting to my cannibalistic tendencies in the open...having said that, since when did bigger fish stopp eating the smaller variety?

Sapporo and Asahi have been my beverages of choice until now. I have a hard time combing a warm liquid with sushi for some reason so I'll pass on sake or green tea. I could give a saketini a chance though.

Riesling or chenin blanc would make logical choces now that you mentioned...

Jorge


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

RicoPuro said:


> Shame on me for admitting to my cannibalistic tendencies in the open...having said that, since when did bigger fish stopp eating the smaller variety?....


Very true... Survival of the fittest. 
Excuse my ignorance


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

RicoPuro said:


> Shame on me for admitting to my cannibalistic tendencies in the open...having said that, since when did bigger fish stopp eating the smaller variety?
> 
> Sapporo and Asahi have been my beverages of choice until now. I have a hard time combing a warm liquid with sushi for some reason so I'll pass on sake or green tea. I could give a saketini a chance though.
> 
> ...


I think either would work fine. Give it a try.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

RicoPuro said:


> I have a hard time combing a warm liquid with sushi for some reason so I'll pass on sake...
> Jorge


 In Japan, hot sake is the equivalent of something like mad dog 20/20. It's a cheap high, but tastes terrible. There are lots of fantastic sakes available, all of which should be served cold.


----------



## J.Lazy (Mar 21, 2008)

very true i also prefer cold sake with my sushi.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Sake, warm or chilled.


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

Cold sake AND Dos XX every time.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

sauvignon blanc, pinot gris, pouilly fouisse


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I agree with everyones suggestion of Sake, but to be honest, you could even do a good Cabernet Sauvignon with sushi. It really depends on your tastes and the type of sushi you are consuming. I have found that a good Cabernet or Syrah can go phenomenally with fatty sushi, such as Toro or eel, and salty/umami sushi made of roe. 

Give a few different combinations a try... I was recently impressed with a combination of Stags Leap petite syrah and a plate of sashimi and rolls...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Champagne

Sauvignon Blanc

Some Pinot Noir

Unoaked Chard's


----------



## LynnB (Nov 10, 2008)

fyi, warm sake is usually the cheap stuff. They warm it to mask the taste.

There are lots of virieties, but I found SakeOne a couple years ago and suck up about everything they offer. I can practically pop a straw in a bottle of there "G" and just drink the whole thing straight, and it ain't one of those little half bottles you get either.

I'd take a look at there site to get some ideas:
SakeOne

Most of there stuff is pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

shakespeare said:


> Sushi!!!
> on puff.com?
> 
> isn´t this in some wierd way cannibalism?


:r :r



RicoPuro said:


> I have a hard time combing a warm liquid with sushi for some reason so I'll pass on sake or green tea. I could give a saketini a chance though.


Jorge - I'm with you (sorry Scott). Warm (or hot) sake always makes my stomach turn (even smelling it) but man oh man, are there some great sakes out there nowadays, and always to be had cold. My favorite description of sake: tastes of marshmallow.



d_day said:


> In Japan, hot sake is the equivalent of something like mad dog 20/20.


I didn't know that Phil; no wonder I hate it hot! (except the ladies)



omowasu said:


> I agree with everyones suggestion of Sake, but to be honest, you could even do a good Cabernet Sauvignon with sushi. It really depends on your tastes and the type of sushi you are consuming. I have found that a good Cabernet or Syrah can go phenomenally with fatty sushi, such as Toro or eel, and salty/umami sushi made of roe.
> 
> Give a few different combinations a try... I was recently impressed with a combination of Stags Leap petite syrah and a plate of sashimi and rolls...


Very interesting; I'd never think of trying a red but you make some good damn points. I was going to suggest a Chardonnay or a Pinot Gris/Grigio, something nice, light & fruity.


----------

